# hello from the central coast of california!



## RuffRalph (Jun 1, 2009)

hello everyone,
im very excited to be able to voice my opinions about archery and hunting! I'm also excited to hopefully meet other bowhunters, especially blacktail hunters! as a hardcore coastal blacktail hunter (un official sub species, no eyeguards and smaller bodies), its very hard to find any tips or tactics for these deer and just hunting in california period. anyways hit me up!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* RuffRalph. Have fun here.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good luck hunting!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

My Mom lives in Brentwood, just SE of San Fransico. 

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------

